# Total newbie need help making some great beard stuff!!!



## sdmfanthony (Mar 31, 2016)

I am a total newbie, ignorant to making soap, shampoo, conditioner making. I'd like to find out how to make a ''beard wash'' shampoo and conditioner that would be lye free, and would not taste bad if it got in your mouth very much. I make beard oil and know a little bit about that and essential oils and and soap safe fragrance oils. I also REALLY want to make a great leave in conditioner as well and a more ''harder butter'' consistency of creamier beard balm, since almost all of the stuff out there is WAY to hard and waxy for a nice, soft beard. Yes, I know I'm asking a lot, but I'm a very eager student and would love to make a good quality NATURAL product that my fellow bearded men would REALLY love to put in their beards. Since beards are more course, most of the most amazing recipes I've seen have been made more for black people's hair, but only problem is you have to refrigerate it. Obviously looking for the most natural stable product. I just joined the site, so any helpful hints and info is beyond appreciated. Thank you all very much!


----------



## lsg (Apr 1, 2016)

I suggest the following blog for info.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=beards


----------



## sdmfanthony (Apr 1, 2016)

I will check it out right now. Thank you!


----------



## ParkerCunningham (Jan 17, 2017)

*Suggestion*

Hey, You can check out the following links for reference for making beard shampoo which I found a few days before:

http://beardoholic.com/how-to-make-beard-shampoo/ 
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/beard-shampoo/

I am a beard lover and always prefer to apply natural products like this on my beard so as to avoid dryness and itching and always suggest others to do the same.


----------



## beardguy (Feb 26, 2017)

If you want a creamier beard balm, just omit the beeswax. In all the balm recipes, it is what gives the hold and hardness in the balm. 

I recommend staying away from shampoos and beard washes. They might work for some people, but I find them harsh for daily use since they strip the oils in the beard and from the skin underneath. A good light beard oil (grapeseed and avocado are my favourite) and taking care to rinse your beard with lukewarm or cold water daily in the shower is very often enough to keep it clean and healthy. I clean with a very small amount of moisturizing soap once a week and condition with an apple cider vinegar solution. 

I also suggest not applying scented oil every day, since the essential oils can build up over time and cause irritation (don't ask me how I know this...).


----------



## APetree (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey there! Read your post and got what you wanna ask. If you want to make beard balm and suggested is that for cleaning capability you can add some jojoba or coconut oil, little amount of castile soap for lather purpose, peppermint oil for deep conditioning and tea tree oil for slight fragrance. One can also add distilled water for consistency. Add some essential oils to keep irritation at bay. Apply once in a day.


----------



## nyrajaid (May 19, 2017)

This might seems like a silly questions but here goes. I keep seeing people saying to put coconut oil in beard oil. Won't it get hard if your house is kept at normal temps. Or does mixing it with Jojoba (or sweet almond or whatever) prevent that somehow? I would think they would separate and the coconut would harden and the soft oils not. Am I wrong on this? I've only made soap and bath bombs. Neither of which this is an issue but I want to try beard oil.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 19, 2017)

Perhaps they were talking about fractionated coconut oil?


----------



## dixiedragon (May 19, 2017)

Coconut oil melts at 76, so it melts at skin temp. I think mixing it with another oil could lower the overall melt temp enough to be beard oil. Plus I think it absorbs quickly into hair?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 19, 2017)

sdmfanthony said:


> I'd like to find out how to make a ''beard wash'' shampoo and conditioner that would be lye free, and would not taste bad if it got in your mouth very much


Welcome! Thanks for starting a great topic!

I highly recommend Polysorbate 80. I don't know about taste (best to keep your mouth shut while shampooing, LOL) but it doesn't sting if you get it in your eyes. You can use it straight. Apply with DRY hands to a DRY face/beard. Pour a tablespoon or 2 into a saucer or small dish. Dip in with fingers and work it from the roots out to the ends. Step in the shower, get wet, turn the water off, work up a bit of lather, rinses clean as a whistle. 

For a "conditioning" treatment, add liquid oil(s) of choice at a rate of 1 to 1, poly 80 to oil(s) and leave on for 10-15 minutes or more before rinsing out.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 20, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Welcome! Thanks for starting a great topic.........





Did you just welcome to the forum someone who posted this thread a year before you joined?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 20, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Did you just welcome to the forum someone who posted this thread a year before you joined?


Oopsie!   :bath1:​


----------

